# Buying Wyndham points on the Resale market



## riperoo (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, staying in Smoky mtns, at Wyn, love it, went through the sales pitch and almost bought, then I got better, so, the sales guy tell me that you can not buy on the resale market and use your points unless you already have an account with them bought throught wyn, I can not see how that can be possible. What do you think? Any advise would be appreciated. Let me know? Really like the wyn places, I am a current owner of Diamond, and they offered to turn my 4 bdrm lock off into 308k wyn points if I bought 156k for something like 20 grand. Not gonna happen, not when i see 156 k points going for less than a thousand on ebay. Can some one walk me through the ins and outs of buying on the resale market. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DaveHenry (Oct 6, 2009)

*The salesman is lying*

The salesman is lying.  Anyone can buy resale points and Wyndham will honor the purchase.
The salesman offer is a poor deal.

By the way, I see that you're from Southampton, PA.  I just took my ten year son to a Cub Scout campout at Tamenend Park last weekend.  We had a great time!


----------



## riperoo (Oct 6, 2009)

DaveHenry said:


> The salesman is lying.  Anyone can buy resale points and Wyndham will honor the purchase.
> The salesman offer is a poor deal.
> 
> By the way, I see that you're from Southampton, PA.  I just took my ten year son to a Cub Scout campout at Tamenend Park last weekend.  We had a great time!



Hey Thanks Dave, thanks for the info, I wasn't at the tamanend campover, but I  am a scout leader and have a weblos 1 pack (4th graders, my son is 9), we meet at the park every other week. Small world, I think the campout was a Playwicki scout event. My district is Lenape, not that we don't go to each others events, but we didn't make that one. 

So, do you own wyndham off of the resale market?? If so, is it the same deal, you reach a certain ammount of points, to be a VIP? Like if you have 500k points you are a VIP and get discounts and all that stuff?? Any and all info is greatly appreciated!! Thanks again, Brian


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 6, 2009)

Resale = NO VIP standing.

Sorry, but there is very little to justify spending $60,000 to get a free newspaper, discounts off leftover units at the 60 day mark before checkin, dream on unit upgrades at various dates before checkin, etc.  

Take the $60,000 and at 4% i, have $2400 to pay MF on more Wyndham points to vacation (might just pay all your MFs).

Wyndham is a fine TS points system.  Just plan carefully and spend your money on resale points for more vacations.


----------



## GregT (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with the other posters -- buy resale and enjoy the points -- and don't miss the VIP opportunity.

I bought at Smoky Mountains because it is the least expensive MFs out there, but am using the points for other properties.

I'm glad to hear SM is a good place though!

Greg


----------



## riperoo (Oct 8, 2009)

Another interesting thing the sales guy said, that Wyndham OWNS RCI?!?!?!?, is that correct?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 8, 2009)

riperoo said:


> Another interesting thing the sales guy said, that Wyndham OWNS RCI?!?!?!?, is that correct?



Yes.  Wyndham the corp owns RCI.  It also own Wyndham Vacation branch which is the TS part, and Tredwest which devlope TS for WorldMark.

The TS unit does not own RCI per se.

Jya-Ning


----------



## bnoble (Oct 8, 2009)

...and RCI doesn't do any particular favors for Wyndham owners.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2009)

GregT:  Is there any disadvantage of buying Wyn so far from Carlsbad even though your fees are less?  Was wondering if you are penalized in any way in making reservations elsewhere. P.S.(I also live in Carlsbad)


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2009)

Cathy, no penalty at all -- we pay the same fees as others -- it just costs us more to get to the properties on our flights than east coast based families.

Good luck, it's a great system!  And I'm become intrigued by their Hawaii properties, which are definitely closer for us than the east coast owners.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2009)

riperoo said:


> the sales guy tell me that you can not buy on the resale market and use your points unless you already have an account with them bought throught wyn, I can not see how that can be possible. What do you think? Any advise would be appreciated.


This is a new lie that seem to be going thru every Wyndham sales group. 

There is a kernel of truth to this,  You use to be able to rent/give some of your yearly Wyndham points to another Wyndham owner. You can't do this anymore. If you wish to get more points ( just for this year) you must get them from Wyndham. 

But the lie is  "you can't buy a Wyndham point TS on the resale market and get into Wyndham points" This is a lie. If you buy a Wyndham TS (which is currently in Wyndham points), you will be an owner of a Wyndham point TS.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2009)

Greg:  What I meant was if you have a calendar waiting period for when you want to reserve at other than your resort -- ala Starwood's rules.  We can book 12 months out for our resort but only 8 months out for the other Starwood properties.


----------



## ausman (Oct 8, 2009)

Cathy,

Wyndham is similar.

Home resort book at 13 mths out.

All other resorts in system book 10 mths out.

If you have the points there are only a handful of resorts and specific periods that can not be obtained 10 mths out.


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2009)

*Clarification requested...*



basham said:


> If you have the points there are only a handful of resorts and specific periods that can not be obtained 10 mths out.



I do not doubt that you are correct, but I am nonetheless curious to know more specifically what "handful of resorts and specific periods" are unattainable at 10 months out, in your own experience?

I have a fixed week / unit converted (not by me, but by a former owner) to FSP. Thus far, I have only booked and used the underlying deeded fixed week / unit by reserving it 13 months out (the week and the location are why I made this particular resale purchase in the first place ---not for the FSP [now aka "Club Wyndham"] points). However, I may well want to branch further afield at some point and use my 182k FSP points to go elsewhere instead of the "home" resort, so I'd like to gain some advance insight into that "handful of resorts and specific periods" which will likley *not* be available when booking 10 months out... 

Opinions, observations and experiences would be welcomed and sincerely appreciated. 

P.S. I'm *not* interested in dealing with RCI *at all*. I'm not going to get involved with splitting up the FSP points into multiple RCI deposits and playing the "hope and wish" exchange game with RCI. That just plain "ain't ever gonna happen". If a RCI membership didn't come along at no cost to me with the Wyndham ownership, I'd frankly not even belong to RCI.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are a few tough ones that come to mind:

Fourth of July and Cherry Blossom festival at Alexandria (and maybe National Harbor)

Race weeks at Ocean Walk, Daytona

Rhode Island in the summer (these are mostly converted-week resorts, so you'd need to own a summer week yourself.)

Destin resorts in the summer (but *not* the newer high-point resort on the panhandle)

Westwinds and Seawatch in the summer (but *not* the newer high-point Ocean Blvd)

In the most notorious areas (Myrtle and FL panhandle) the new resorts have made it easier to get there at the 10-month window, but it will cost you significantly more points.


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for that... 

Good news, since I personally wouldn't have much interest in any of those dates / places anyhow.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 10, 2009)

There could be others that I don't personally look for or haven't heard about already---see what other people say.  For example, President's Week in the Ft. Lauderdale resorts might be hard.  Likewise at Bentley Brook or Steamboat.

I just did a quick check, and for the week starting 8/7 (which has been open for 3-4 days now) there are even 2BR weeks at Westwinds and Majestic Sun.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 10, 2009)

theo said:


> If a RCI membership didn't *come along at no cost to me* with the Wyndham ownership, I'd frankly not even belong to RCI.


 
Nothing in life is free

It's buried in their monthly maintenance fee


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2009)

*A rhyming reply...*



Rent_Share said:


> Nothing in life is free ....It's buried in their monthly maintenance fee



True, but that RCI membership is still not something I (or anyone else) can choose to "opt *out*" of.... 
Maybe I should have used the word "hidden" instead of the less accurate "at no cost to me".


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Likewise at Bentley Brook or Steamboat.



A ski week at Steamboat is exactly what first came to mind as an alternative use. However, with no young kids, I'd actually be seeking to avoid the Christmas / New Years and/or President's week time periods when so many of the little cherubs are loose on school vacation...


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 10, 2009)

Not familiar with the WVO sites - but on the WM sites you can look at the inventory whether you have the points to finish the transaction, I would be reasonably sure WVO would allow that since how else could they rent you more points

Should be able to do your own "trade tests" for summer availabity by just shopping the site

October is 10 months from July - August 2010


I think the WVO Maintenance Fees are high - 

Interesting concept of bundling a service from a sister company into the fee that should be optional


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> I think the WVO Maintenance Fees are high -



One size does not fit all; this situation certainly varies by individual ownership. Post-purchase, it's the relationship between points owned and associated mf that matters (...to me, anyhow). 

I'm not looking to buy or own any more Wyndham; I'm merely considering a stay at an alternative location (with FSP points already firmly in hand). My own mf's are reasonable; mf's elsewhere are not a factor to me.


----------



## Conan (Oct 10, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> It's buried in their monthly maintenance fee


 
Actually the dues that give you the "free" exchange are separately stated on your bill. Current dues are $0.57 per thousand points per year. Maintenance is around $4.00 to $5.00 per thousand points per year depending on which property you own.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 10, 2009)

Using 200 K that's $114 *Mandatory* for your RCI membership

My *Optional* II is $ 89 every two years


----------



## bnoble (Oct 10, 2009)

Rent_Share: the program fee includes not only the RCI membership, but your portion of the costs to run the Points program (reservations, etc.)  In Wyndham, the points program is effectively layered on top of deeds at individual resorts.  So the three components of a Wyndham MF are:

1: MFs at your "home" resort for the portion of time you own there, to pay for local operations at that resort only.  This can vary on a $/point basis very very much, based on local resort budget, points awarded for the unit, season owned, etc.  It can range from as low as about $3.50/K to about $7/K.

2: Program Fee for the Wyndham Points system.  This includes the reservation system, your external exchange account membership (RCI or II, depending on first resort owned), and other "central services".  This number varies based on # of points owned (higher point owners pay less per point) but is otherwise the same for every owner.* 

3: Optionally, some properties (FL for sure, and maybe CA) bill property taxes separately.

My total of 1-3 is about $3.85/K or so.  There are a few deeds that are lower, but not too many.

*: Owners who are enrolled in PlusPartners pay a slightly higher program fee than owners who are not.

Theo: if you aren't beholden to a school calendar, you won't have much trouble at all, outside of the odd "event week" like Race at Daytona and Cherry Blossom at DC.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 10, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, which resort do you own that costs only $3.8 per 1000 point? thanks


----------



## bnoble (Oct 10, 2009)

It's a converted fixed week from Sea Gardens, the waterfalls section.  It's only High season.  A Prime season week there is even lower.

Interestingly, the costs used to be slightly higher, but Wyndham and/or the HOA successfully got Florida to re-assess the value of the property, and that cut the property tax value substantially.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 10, 2009)

My bet is the INDEPENDENT HOA  

Wyndham is like the State or Feds

No control on spending just pass it through


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 10, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Rent_Share: the program fee includes not only the RCI membership, but your portion of the costs to run the Points program (reservations, etc.) In Wyndham, the points program is effectively layered on top of deeds at individual resorts. So the three components of a Wyndham MF are:


 

SInce I own a "step" sister product Worldmark which has no home resort. the maintenance fees include the point system and reservation process for exchanging

IMHO maintenance for WM the Club is around 60-70 % of Wyndham Vaction Ownership  -  Plus the external exchange is optional not mandatory


----------



## bnoble (Oct 11, 2009)

It's hard to give it such a simple number, because unlike some other systems, the per-point costs in Wyndham can vary by a factor of two.

But, if it helps you sleep at night, go for it.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 19, 2009)

is there any disadvantage to buying WAY more points than you need, because the overall maintenance fee per 1000 points seems less? I haven't been able to register to read the primer but I will as soon as I am permitted. My idea would be to either sell off the extra points; or share the entire deed with several family members so we can all vacation at different times.

By the way, is there any difference to buying for example 150k + 158k = 308k vs buying 308k in one transaction?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 19, 2009)

letsgobobby said:


> is there any disadvantage to buying WAY more points than you need, because the overall maintenance fee per 1000 points seems less? I haven't been able to register to read the primer but I will as soon as I am permitted. My idea would be to either sell off the extra points; or share the entire deed with several family members so we can all vacation at different times.



It is deed base, so you have to sell the whole contract.  If you buy one deed 300k, you have to sell 300k.  Unless you buy say 2 deeds, than you can sell one.

The more point you have, the more MF you pay.  It is proportional.  The program fee is a little bit different.  So don't buy too many points you can not use.  Renting may not be as good as you believe.



letsgobobby said:


> By the way, is there any difference to buying for example 150k + 158k = 308k vs buying 308k in one transaction?



If the total cost (purchase + closing + transfer fee) is the same, the only difference is now you have 2 deeds.  Usually people just look at the purchase price, thus the closing and transfer fee will be double.

Jya-Ning


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Theo: if you aren't beholden to a school calendar, you won't have much trouble at all, outside of the odd "event week" like Race at Daytona and Cherry Blossom at DC.



Does this mean that if I become a Wyndham points owner I would have a reasonable chance of getting a week at Alexandria, VA during shoulder seasons?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Conan (Dec 19, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Does this mean that if I become a Wyndham points owner I would have a reasonable chance of getting a week at Alexandria, VA during shoulder seasons?



Currently I see lots of February availability, little or none for March, April, May, limited availability for June, and lots again for July, August, September and October through the 10-month cutoff.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Currently I see lots of February availability, little or none for March, April, May, limited availability for June, and lots again for July, August, September and October through the 10-month cutoff.




Thanks for checking.  Much appreciated.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

Can a Wyndham owner book a week for a friend or family member? If so, is their an additional fee involved - something like a guest certificate?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 19, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Can a Wyndham owner book a week for a friend or family member? If so, is their an additional fee involved - something like a guest certificate?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Yes,  It will require GC, and Housekeep Credit and 1 transaction, and enough point.  You will get 1 free GC, every 1000 point gives you one HK, and every 77k point give you 1 free transaction.  Once you run out of it, you will have to pay to get more.

Jya-Ning


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> Yes,  It will require GC, and Housekeep Credit and 1 transaction, and enough point.  You will get 1 free GC, every 1000 point gives you one HK, and every 77k point give you 1 free transaction.  Once you run out of it, you will have to pay to get more.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Thanks Jya-Ning.  So I assume that if one doesn't have any HK credits available, a housekeeping fee will be due to the resort at the end of a stay?  If so how much would the HK fee be?


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks Jya-Ning. So I assume that if one doesn't have any HK credits available, a housekeeping fee will be due to the resort at the end of a stay? If so how much would the HK fee be?
> 
> 
> Richard


 
It will be a fee at the time of reservation and it depends on the size of the unit. The current charge is $2.25 per credit and here's how it breaks out for up to 7 days:

Hotel/Studio - 28 credits
1BR - 63 credits
2BR - 77 credits
3BR - 140 credits
4BR - 154 credits

They set it up to where it is not even worth it to break up your points. And of course this info is never shared during the sales pitch... all they tell you is that you CAN split up your points.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> It will be a fee at the time of reservation and it depends on the size of the unit. The current charge is $2.25 per credit and here's how it breaks out for up to 7 days:
> 
> Hotel/Studio - 28 credits
> 1BR - 63 credits
> ...



Ace,

Thanks for the credit breakdown and cost per credit.


Richard


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks very much.

As an example, there's an auction at ebay right now for 1.43 million points, with MF of $4100. This is at the new property in San Francisco.

So my rudimentary understanding is that if one successfully bought this:

- the MF per 1000 points is on the low side because it is a newer property; this could (will) rise over time
- you have to buy or sell the entire contract in one piece; you can't piecemeal it out
- you can rent out either your points or your actual rental weeks but as always there's no guarantee of success or profitability (what are the costs associated here? membership with RCI, exchange fees, etc - anything else?)
- you would have 1143 HK points, and (1143/77=)14+ transactions

Am I close?

Does the large size of this contract entitle the buyer to any special privileges?

I am curious to see where this bid ends up!


----------



## am1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I would not buy 1.4 million as your first contract either.  With that many points you would want to be VIP to fully use your liability.  It is quite possible 1.4 million points is too much for one person and without being vip you would only get one guest confirmation.  Once you decide it is too many points you would have to either sell the whole contract or rent at loss.

I would say that contract goes for 4k.


----------



## Culli (Dec 19, 2009)

am1 said:


> I would not buy 1.4 million as your first contract either.  With that many points you would want to be VIP to fully use your liability.  It is quite possible 1.4 million points is too much for one person and without being vip you would only get one guest confirmation.  Once you decide it is too many points you would have to either sell the whole contract or rent at loss.
> 
> I would say that contract goes for 4k.



I agree that is a lot of pts, unless you have a ton of vacation time or are retired a smaller package would be better.  I just posted these comments on another thread but might help some:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


letsgobobby said:


> why is it better to do this than just use your Wyndham points to book directly from Wyndham? FYI I am a complete new-bie.



I have been following this thread and see stuff all over the place on comments and suggestions.  Here is my take on it all - most comments are how to make the most of your points and situation.  I for one just want a fair deal to travel in nice, large accomidations for a fair price.  If you buy resale and find a nice MF to point combo Wyndham is a great product (or at least for our family) and fairly easy to use.  It is when people are trying to completly maximize their situation such as make money renting, getting accomidations for 29k exchanges etc.  To make the absolute most and get great accomidations for next to nothing is when it gets complicated.  

I saw a comment that it is a rip off for contracts under 300k.  Well we have 4 contracts that add up to 651k and our MFs avg about 4.5 per 1k.  Not great but not bad; I think this a very cost effective way to stay at great places.  We live close to a wyndham that is attached to a waterpark and use it all the time.  Actually we are in a 3br right now and having a blast, we walked by some of the "hotel" rooms of the waterpark and WOW what a difference.  They are probably paying a fair amount more per night then what ours would equate to with MFs.  I have also traded into this place with a 29k but that took some persistance calling etc, and that was a crazy deal for us.   We like to make plans ahead of time so we don't mind making the ressies and we get much better accomidations in peak seasons for much cheaper than going thru the resort.  Now I'm sure I could rent for cheaper (???) but I'm very happy with the price we pay for using our contracts.  We have a family of 5 (soon to be 6) So hotel rooms are pretty much out of the question.  We often bring friends up with us to enjoy.  We make 3-7 day ressies and really nevery have a problem with HC.  The GC thing kinda pisses me off because I would love to bring friends and get them their own room, they would pay me a fair price but the $99 for a GC makes it not so cheap.  

We are staying 4 days here in a 2br over NYE which will avg to $165 nite for a 2br.  I couldn't get a hotel room here for that price much less a nice condo.  Soooooooooooo if you buy resale and use your pts for yourself and not try to make money renting etc or worry about getting the very very very very very best deal the Wyndham system works great.  I use for our family and might occasionally make a ressie for a friend with our free GC, and make few hundred - win/win.  Now if I paid 80-130k from the developer for my 651 (not exactly sure what retail is) I would be hard pressed to recomend the system as a great deal.

We have used RCI system and it takes some patience and savy.  We have had a good trade or 2 but in general I think Wyndham trade power is very low in RCI.  But you can extend your value.  Good luck with your new purchase, it is  not that bad to get use to and once you do you will enjoy great vacations for a fair price.  

I always check TUG to get a hint or two, trying to absorb it all at once is OVERWHELMING!!!  Reading TUG and using the system you will figure out how to be a power user of the system.  Heck you probably already know much more than the avg Wyndham owner.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 19, 2009)

letsgobobby said:


> thanks very much.
> 
> As an example, there's an auction at ebay right now for 1.43 million points, with MF of $4100. This is at the new property in San Francisco.
> 
> ...



You probably best figure out the possible resorts you want to visit, and time you want to visit, than look at the points required for the trip.  Buy a contract that has points about the same or a little bit bigger if your trip plan is only cover 1 week.  Buy a contract that is less if your plan covers all the vacations you can get.  Than look at the MF see if you can afford or not, if you can, than look at the point contract in that range.

I start with 84k, and used it for 5 years.  Sometimes for 2 trips, sometimes for 1 trip, and I also did one time for 3 trips.  Until I add more family members, I have not extra need to add more points, just for your reference.

As long as your points cover the resort you want visit most and enough for the prime week with unit size you need, it is enough for starting point.

Any extra points will demand you commit more MF, and extra vacation cost to enjoy it.

Use it internal reservation, it is much easier than go through exchange route.  Use it by exchange through other exchange companies help you stretch your point, maintain your flexibility, and compliment with your internal exchange.

By buying smaller size, you can always find ways to add more.  Buying large size, you will have to digest the MF.

Good luck.

I don't think 1.4 M will go too high.  not many people want to commit the MF now.

Jya-Ning


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 19, 2009)

hello all,

Just to be clear I am NOT thinking of buying 1.4 m points! We do have 6-8 weeks of vacation a year but some of it is spent camping, some internationally, not all of it would be in a resort in the states and I don't think we could use 1.4 m points. The auction caught my eye because of the large points under one deed, as well as the low MF per point (<3 cents/1k) and the low closing costs (per 1k points).

It sounds like having VIP status opens up the door to better use one's points. I thought you could only get VIP status by buying from the developer?

At any rate if this were to go for $4000 as suggested above and one had enough vacation, it seems like it would be a good deal. That seems like it could buy someone 4-6 weeks of 2 BR in most places, most weeks, which is less than $1000/week, a real steal for a 2 BR. We'd expect to pay that much for a cramped hotel room, and sometimes much more.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2009)

Buying 154,000 as a start (maybe a finish, too) was more attractive to me to get my feet wet with Wyndham. We already pay for an RCI account separately for a weeks resort we own so the Wyndham purchase will offset that. 

I didn't want to go too low on a points package - but not too high either. My reasoning was if I really like it I could add another contract later. Also, what if as you get older you want to divest part of your points - wouldn't that be easier to do if you own average size contracts instead of larger ones?


----------



## illinois123 (Dec 30, 2009)

*buying points on ebay*

I recently purchased 84k points directly from Wyndham at Panama City Beach Resort, which I see was stupid.  However, I have noticed that this is not going to be enough once I no longer have the 200k bonus points.  I was told by the rep later on that if I purchase from a resale (not directly from Wyndham) the point scale will change yearly, unlike if I purchase from Wyndham the points chart will stay the same on what ever year I purchase the points.  For example, I purchased 84k for the reason to visit Bonnet Creek in value time in 2009.  I will always be able to book that amount with my Wyndham bought points.  But if I purchase resale points the scale could and will go up every year.  Just wanted to know if that was true or false?  I am currently wondering why I was that stupid to purchase before shopping on the computer, but this was even my second visit.  Also trying to find the best bang for my buck with resale points any advise with that? Looking for about 116k to put be at about 200k, which would be enough for any vacation.  Thanks in advance. Illinois123


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 30, 2009)

illinois123 said:


> But if I purchase resale points the scale could and will go up every year.  Just wanted to know if that was true or false?



That is pure imagination in sale's world.  Not in any real world.

You need to learn how to move your point around first, than you can determine if you really want to add more points.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Leturno (Dec 31, 2009)

*Enjoy your vacations*



illinois123 said:


> ... Also trying to find the best bang for my buck with resale points any advise with that? Looking for about 116k to put be at about 200k, which would be enough for any vacation.  Thanks in advance. Illinois123



Enjoy your timeshare that is the best way to justify your vacation investment (not a financial investment). If you keep studying about what you can do with your points you may or may not need more points. I do not know how much vacation time you get and how many vacations you can take at TS resorts. Since deeds are selling for basically the cost of closing and transfer it would be really hard for me to tell you not to buy more points. I think we would just caution you from buying too many. The closing and fixed costs are pretty much fixed so you also do not want to get involved with a bunch of small contracts. It is the ongoing maintenance that is the real expense going forward so you do not want to own too many points.

Read up on how depositing smaller off season weeks into RCI and trading up works and see if that will help you get to your vacation goals.

Do any of the experts know if he could by resale and combine the resale deed into his existing deed to make a larger non-resale deed?

Scott


----------



## massvacationer (Dec 31, 2009)

illinois123 said:


> I was told by the rep later on that if I purchase from a resale (not directly from Wyndham) the point scale will change yearly, unlike if I purchase from Wyndham the points chart will stay the same on what ever year I purchase the points.  .... But if I purchase resale points the scale could and will go up every year.  Just wanted to know if that was true or false?



 This is FALSE - it's a misrepresentation made by a salesman to get you to buy from him


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 31, 2009)

illinois123 said:


> I recently purchased 84k points directly from Wyndham at Panama City Beach Resort, which I see was stupid.   Illinois123




Hah!!!!  I'm not the only one who purchased retail...  Bet your next purchase will be from ebay.  

84K seems like an awful small contract but if it suits you, I've got nothing more to say on that.

You'll notice all the points for sale on ebay come in chunks that seem to exactly match what is needed for specific accomodations throughout the system.  My recommendation (remember, I bought retail too so this is now a painfully learned lesson)...is to purchase a second set of points at a resort with either low MF or a location that you particularly desire...in that order.

I, personally have never had a problem getting into various Wyndam locations...then again, I do not try to grab whole weeks at prime time either.

Just be sure you can digest the MF.


----------



## letsgobobby (Sep 24, 2010)

do the points required to obtain a given room (ie, a 2 BR at Bali Hai) change annually? Or are they fixed forever?

Or do they keep adding new resorts which themselves have higher point requirements?

Let's say I bought 500k points and the place I usually want is 350k. Can I be confident that - pending availability - I could access that place forever? Or do I have to worry my points will eventually not be enough?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 24, 2010)

*No change so far*



letsgobobby said:


> do the points required to obtain a given room (ie, a 2 BR at Bali Hai) change annually? Or are they fixed forever?
> 
> Or do they keep adding new resorts which themselves have higher point requirements?
> 
> Let's say I bought 500k points and the place I usually want is 350k. Can I be confident that - pending availability - I could access that place forever? Or do I have to worry my points will eventually not be enough?



In over 15 years of Wyndham Points ownership/enjoyment I never saw a change in points required to obtain use at a given resort. They CAN change but didn't seem to. I'd say you are OK to assume the points will remain constant.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cost of points can change but not total points on usage chart*



letsgobobby said:


> do the points required to obtain a given room (ie, a 2 BR at Bali Hai) change annually? Or are they fixed forever?
> 
> Or do they keep adding new resorts which themselves have higher point requirements?
> 
> Let's say I bought 500k points and the place I usually want is 350k. Can I be confident that - pending availability - I could access that place forever? Or do I have to worry my points will eventually not be enough?



The points are sold as UDI (undivided interest) and represent the number of units available at the number of weeks available.  Therefore, it is my understanding that the point charts cannot change, other than shifting the seasonal charts (i.e., which weeks are prime, low demand, etc).  But they cannot "spend" more points on the points chart than are actually available at the property.  So if they upgrade a week from medium demand to prime demand, they must downgrade a prime week to medium or otherwise shuffle week designation so that the points chart still reflects the total number of points available.  

The COST of points (sold by developer) can and will change, but not the number of points available.  When they build new properties, they can set the new resorts up as requiring more points to book the various flavors of weeks than may be required at other resorts.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 24, 2010)

learnalot said:


> The points are sold as UDI (undivided interest) and represent the number of units available at the number of weeks available.  Therefore, it is my understanding that the point charts cannot change, other than shifting the seasonal charts (i.e., which weeks are prime, low demand, etc).  But they cannot "spend" more points on the points chart than are actually available at the property.  So if they upgrade a week from medium demand to prime demand, they must downgrade a prime week to medium or otherwise shuffle week designation so that the points chart still reflects the total number of points available.
> 
> The COST of points (sold by developer) can and will change, but not the number of points available.  When they build new properties, they can set the new resorts up as requiring more points to book the various flavors of weeks than may be required at other resorts.



I would agree since any UDI deed defines how many points you own of the overall number of points for the units you are buying into. If they wanted to add more points they would have to update the deeds and then proceed to piss off hundreds of members by watering down their ownership interest. The points chart for a resort is the points chart, it cannot change. 

If you have a converted fixed week and they changed the allotment of points then your points would increase with the new value for the week. Since that doesn't benefit the developer in anyway there is no reason to do that. Now new resorts are a whole different story. 

If they build a new one(or acquiring one through WAAM), they can set the points there to whatever they want. They don't need to keep it consistent with older resorts. IE they don't need to keep 2 bed primes at 154 they can make them much much higher. Hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, the newer the resort it is more likely that a Prime 1bdr will cost more than the previously open Wyndham resort just down the road.  It is nicknamed "Point Inflation".

For example, let's use the regional Myrtle Beach Wyndham Resorts. Seawatch requires fewer points to book a Villas PRIME 2bdr Deluxe @ 154,000 points for 7 night. Ocean Blvd PRIME 2bdr Deluxe @from 425,000 to a low at Tower 4 of 275,000.

Can you guess which 2bdr deluxes are booked first?


----------

